
Generate end-to-end source code in one minute for any programming language - khaledshamat
Since agility and fast delivery plays an important role in the development process, you can boost your development by generating the application artifacts using Clowiz (The Cloud Wizard)
The following tutorials will show how applications can be built in a few clicks and save the developer time to focus on the real logic of the application instead of creating the application artifacts<p>Swift &amp; Spring Boot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;clowiz-ios-spring-boot-code-generation-one-minute-khaled-abu-shamat<p>Angular: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;generate-angular-applicationcode-few-clicks-khaled-abu-shamat<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;generate-android-app-using-clowiz-cloud-wizard-khaled-abu-shamat<p>Python: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;flask-application-few-minutes-khaled-abu-shamat<p>Feel free to share your thoughts and comments.<p>Happy coding!
======
daotoad
Don't generate source code. Give me a library that can take the metadata as an
argument and generate a the desired code as an object file/in-memory class.

Automatically pooping out source code that is customized just makes more LOC
to maintain. Having tools that poop faster just means that there is more to
shovel when I go to maintain the application.

If the metadata to code transformation is really solid, what I get is less
code to maintain, and the ability to rapidly port metadata generated code
between langauges/platforms.

Compare, for example, @ngrx/data and any of the 80 million schematics that
ship for Angular development.

~~~
verdverm
What if you need to generate the same thing in different technologies or
languages?

Like SDKs or validation checks

Agree that it is best to minimize code generation in favor of libraries, but
there is still a ton of duplication and boilerplate, generally speaking, in
software

------
verdverm
[DUPE]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22146249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22146249)

Also, more or less, duplicates all of OPs submissions to date

